

Ask PG: What happened to the "no idea" application? - sherm8n

I've been freelancing forever so I know the space well. My blog has an audience of freelance developers/designers that continues to grow 11% every month. Employers and founders who are looking to hire those freelancers are also starting to appear.<p>I don't have a concrete idea of how to build a business out of this yet, but I know it will organically happen. For example, employers are reaching out to post job listings -- something we don't do but maybe we should. So I thought applying with no idea would be good.
======
pestaa
"Ask PG", yet no question mark in the post? Did I miss something?

~~~
sherm8n
The question is in the title.

